# Bo the brat ;)



## Mrs1885 (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm thinking life with a house lamb is way easier than a dog these days. He definitely gets into things and the second he's allowed in the great room he pulls all 8 pillows of the window seat, but honestly, he's a really good little lamb. I love my goats, but sheep may be taking over as my favorite. Wish I could load videos. He had the greatest time playing with our youngest Pyr tonight.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2019)

He's so cute!


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks. We adore him. He hung out with me a bit last night but seems to have bonded closer to dad and follows him everywhere.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 3, 2019)

What a sweetie. Lambs are delightful......they follow just like dogs and love their cuddles.

Enjoy him......but don't let him play 'head butting!'


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> What a sweetie. Lambs are delightful......they follow just like dogs and love their cuddles.
> 
> Enjoy him......but don't let him play 'head butting!'



Someone else mentioned that when we brought him home. He was doing it when he was hungry, like when they ram the milk bag. Wasn't sure if it was just 'feed me now' or head butting so we didn't allow it. The only problem we have with him now is he likes to bite. Have to really pay attention when he's around. He only does it to hubby and I thankfully. He seems to have really bonded with our 3 year old granddaughter and follows her everywhere if he can't be near one of us. If the grandkids are running around the house playing, he is right with her running too.


----------

